# General > Technical Support >  Private vs. public vs. hybrid cloud

## Tia Anderson

Cloud computing is now pretty much everywhere, our company is planning to adopt cloud computing this year. We are now choosing between a private, public and hybrid cloud. We are thinking of the hybrid cloud but heard that it still imposed limits on how much control you have over cross-cloud workload portability, security, and achieving compliance. 

So what do you think? Should we opt for a private, public or hybrid cloud? Any suggestions are welcome.

----------


## scentedbargain

I would say private of course. It actually depends on your service provider if it's a competent company then there would be no issues.

----------


## Tia Anderson

Thanks for your input. In the end we hired Quest for their cloud services. Perhaps you've heard of them?

----------

